# Meter Disconnect



## bmyers (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a service upgrade in a home. Meter disconnect in pvc to panel. Ground rod at the meter. Problem is it will be difficult to get ground wire from water main to meter disconnect. Existing pvc under home, no access. Is there an exception of terminating ground wire from water line in the panel?


----------



## Nephi (Mar 20, 2010)

Are you asking if you can just skip it or if you can run the water to a sub panel or just bond it, because none of those are legal


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

Please clarify.


----------



## bmyers (Sep 16, 2012)

water to sub panel.


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

Utility feeders enters the meter can, run the feeders back out to the MCO. Make your bonding in the main. PVC nipple, don't see any problem with that. However if you had a threaded nipple then you would need bonding bushings. Because the utility feeders are nod under a Main breaker. Enjoy.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i beleive if the ground from water and the ground rod are connected anywhere, you have an acceptable ground if the ground from water pipe is within 5 ft of where water pipe comes in house. i personaly beleive that one is enough, you cant have too many! also depends on if you have plastic meter or jumper attached


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

NEC 250.24(A)(1) 

The grounding electrode conductor connection
shall be made at any accessible point from the load end
of the service drop or service lateral to and including the
terminal or bus to which the grounded service conductor is
connected at the service disconnecting means.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

You keep calling it a meter disconnect.

Is it really a meter disconnect or is it really a service disconnect?

The NEC has different rules for each. Can't answer the question unless you can clear up what kind of disconnect you are installing.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds like a meter with a disconnect feeding a panel in house. Pretty common stuff. The grounding electrode conductor has to go back to the meter with the main disconnect unfortunately.


----------

